# meters



## seemorebuds302 (Jul 21, 2006)

What continuous ph, ppm, and ec meter have you guys used and reccomend? Also is a continous meter prone to more problems ie. purchasing new probs more often then a combo portable meter?


----------



## carz (Jul 23, 2006)

I just purchased a nutridip trimeter. it seems to be worth the money. the one thing that i think that they get you on is maintenence. you have to buy cleaning solution and calibration solution. otherwise you will replace probs often. the people that sold me mine said that it could last a lifetime if i keep up the maintenence. one thing that i don't like is that the ec meter only has three digits instead of four.


----------



## Nutra Wand (Sep 13, 2006)

Well, I like a good plant in veg as much as anyone but show me the BUDS that fert produces!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 13, 2006)

I haven't saved the money up yet...but the truncheon by Blue Labs is gettin my money as soon as I can save it up. or hopefully the old lady will read this post and give me an early christmas present or something. 
HEY HONEY!!!READ THIS POST!!! LOL


----------

